# New Model? Ball Hydrocarbon Spacemaster



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Forgive me if I missed a prior post about this, but has anyone seen this new release from Ball?



















I _really_ like the dial and lume!

I'm curious to know its dimensions and whether we'll see it here in the US, or if it's a Japan-only model.

Edit: Here's a link about the release of this model:
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sorae.jp%2F030705%2F3324.html&sl=ja&tl=en&history_state0=

Edit 2: Something very similar is on the Ballwatch.com collections page, but only if you pick Japanese as the language.

Rob


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd like to find out more about this too Rob!
I did find this on their Facebook site however:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=111535&id=72137523923&ref=mf


----------



## jhon (Aug 19, 2009)

That is interesting! I'd like to know what the 'driver' was for changing the crown dimensions.


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmmm....very interesting!!! Thanks for posting that! My guess is that it is a Japan-only special edition, like the B&O special editions here in the US, and the Taiwan diver of a couple years ago.

This appears to be a hybrid of several other models. Looks like it has the Mad Cow case and bezel, the Magnate 12, 6, and 9 hour markers, and blue hour stick markers like on the new Arabic, and the dial of the the EHC chronograph for the day/date cut-outs. 

Movement? :think: My guess would be that it has a ETA 2836-2 day/date movement like in the Mad Cow? 

Caseback? :think: Maybe it has the caseback of the Ionosphere (would make the most sense), or maybe something new and unique???

I really love the black and red colors on the dial, and the blue lume is an interesting change. Hopefully it has SL paint on the bezel, and not another one of those flexible luminova bands inside the bezel.

Overall, I'm very intrigued! Are we in the US going to have an opportunity to get this one?

BTW, that MSRP would be a little over $2,900 USD.

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## jhess (Sep 3, 2007)

You guys are good.

We have kept this under wraps and were readying a press release. But did not want to ge the "cart before the horse".

This is an exciting model. New version of our patented Crown protection system. slightly different dimensions. New bracelet. COSC. Awesome lume.

More later.

Jeff

also, the big big news is that I signed Mr. Brian Binnie to be our spokesman/explorer on this model almost one year ago.

This has all been rather "hush hush".

If you do not know who Mr. Binnie is, well, google him. One very awesome fellow. Again ..more later...(Rob, you are an animal!)


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

The new crown design looks interesting. I'm curious to learn more.


----------



## ohnedich6 (Sep 6, 2007)

I LOVE the look of this Hydrocarbon


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Jeff,

It really looks great!

When reading the internet about the release of this new model last week, I thought for sure that it was a Japan-only offering. I'm sorry that I stole Ball USA's thunder. :-(

I'm looking forward to seeing it here! :-!

Rob



jhess said:


> You guys are good.
> 
> We have kept this under wraps and were readying a press release. But did not want to ge the "cart before the horse".
> 
> ...


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Crystal for space? - NASA won't allow it.

Beautiful watch though, looks titanium  Where do I sign up


----------



## jhess (Sep 3, 2007)

Dan,

Anyone can sign up to go into space with the new venture. Mr. Binnie is not the owner of the company but he is the pilot!

And this is NOT NASA. But a private venture.

Jeff


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

putnam dan said:


> Crystal for space? - NASA won't allow it.
> 
> Beautiful watch though, looks titanium  Where do I sign up


sidetrack but why isnt crystals allowed in space? is it because its dangerous to the astronaunts when it shatters?


----------



## jhess (Sep 3, 2007)

The USA model will be a high millicure version. a but different than the Japanese version.

More later.

Should be in the Usa within 3 weeks or so.

Jeff


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

The excitement continues! I can't wait to see the finished product, enhanced crown protector, larger dial real estate and lume!


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

jhess said:


> Dan,
> 
> Anyone can sign up to go into space with the new venture. Mr. Binnie is not the owner of the company but he is the pilot!
> 
> ...


Well aware, however I won't be allowed to take it with me


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

roberev said:


> Something very similar is on the Ballwatch.com collections page, but only if you pick Japanese as the language.


Are you talking about the Jim Whittaker signature model w/green accents? I just noticed that now. :think:

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Timewaster said:


> Are you talking about the Jim Whittaker signature model w/green accents? I just noticed that now. :think:
> 
> Regards,
> -Jeff


Yes. . . . but I'm realizing now that it may not be as similar as I first thought.

Rob


----------



## All Balls! (Nov 2, 2007)

That is a sweet looking Hydrocarbon! but I wonder why Ball didn't go with a chronograph for space model?


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is Ball's online catalog/newsletter re: the new Hydrocarbon II "Spacemaster"

http://www.ballwatch.com/Newsletter/onlinecatalog/EH2/_index.html

Rob


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

that sure looks interesting


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

That was great Rob. Thank you for sharing.



roberev said:


> Here is Ball's online catalog/newsletter re: the new Hydrocarbon II "Spacemaster"
> 
> http://www.ballwatch.com/Newsletter/onlinecatalog/EH2/_index.html
> 
> Rob


----------



## jhon (Aug 19, 2009)

scottw44 said:


> That was great Rob. Thank you for sharing.


+1! That was both inspiring and entertaining, definitely 'The Right Stuff'.:-!
I'm sure that this new model will be a huge seller for Ball.

I wonder how many watches can actually claim to have been worn 'in space'?

I would have loved to have seen a shot of him wearing the watch in the cockpit environment, that would have been the icing on the cake.

Fantastic!


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

So interested in this.

The photos vary so is it titanium or SS? The buckle is SS


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

I love this EHC. Love it. It may just be the perfect EHC. Now I'm just waiting to see how the US version will be different. Hopefully not much at all!

That's a great presentation, btw. I love the online book presentations - very cool. Thanks again for showing that Rob.

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## jhess (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeff,

Thanks! Attached will show some of the newness and freshness of this one. not warmed over at all but complete overhaul. Bigger dial, awesome lume, new bracelet, new crown system, incredible caseback.

We will bring it in under 3100 for sure. Will let you know final price within a week or so. (Remember, we have duties to pay and NRC etc. etc.)

This is indeed exciting.

Jeff



Timewaster said:


> I love this EHC. Love it. It may just be the perfect EHC. Now I'm just waiting to see how the US version will be different. Hopefully not much at all!
> 
> That's a great presentation, btw. I love the online book presentations - very cool. Thanks again for showing that Rob.
> 
> ...


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

Now thats a nice watch!


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball really has something to be proud about with this new model. All of the innovating improvements to the Hydrocarbon design represent a big jump forward.

I'm still waiting for the Spacemaster's dimensions, but so long as it's over 40mm I can see it becoming the first Hydrocarbon to stay in my collection.

Rob


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

That is a beautiful looking watch. I love how clean the dial looks and the extra 2mm makes a huge difference compared to the other EHCs.

The new crown-protection system is nice, too. It will be interesting to see how it feels compared to the existing system. I do like the "slot" of the existing system because it makes it so easy to pull out the crown.

I may have to put this watch on my wish list. Well, who am I kidding, it's already on the wishlist!


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

Man-oh-man!!! 

It's like they took the Hydrocarbon, which I already thought was pretty darned near perfect, and took it to a whole new level! :-!

Let's see...revamped crown and crown protection, flattened bezel, raised crystal, completely new clasp design, 2mm more dial real estate, and the utilization of ice blue tritium in the "tween" hour markers. Add to that the gorgeous and clean black dial, red accents, and the aligned day and date windows...*WOW*. , |>|>, and one more  for good measure! :-d

*I LOVE THIS WATCH!!! *_I used blue to celebrate the blue tritium markers!_* ;-)*



roberev said:


>


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

I just watched the "brochure" again with my wife and want to congratulate the makers of it for a job well done. I have a feeling I will be watching it a few more times! :-!

I am very excited to see this watch in person!

Are there plans to offer it with a white dial or will this only be available in black? As much as I love choices, it would make the decision much easier if there was only one!


----------



## pwong017 (May 7, 2009)

That is a REALLLY nice watch!!!! =D


----------



## huioliver492ka (Jan 30, 2008)

I already have a Mad Cow but saw the local (Hong Kong) newspaper talking about it. I went onto the Ball website last night but couldn't find it. 

Now here it is.

I've immediately sent the weblink to my favourite watch store in town (he sold me 4 Balls plus a few other watches already).

I will put my name down for one.

Oliver


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh my! It comes in white!?

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-TW&u=http://www.hkheadline.com/shopping/shopping_content.asp%3Fcontid%3D64624%26srctype%3Dg&ei=qtHTSraWAcXe8QaH5eiKDQ&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=8&ct=result&ved=0CCUQ7gEwBw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dball%2Bspacemaster%2Bhydrocarbon%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff

or just click this link for the picture:
http://www.hkheadline.com/shopping/...g&photoid=335000&phototype=gcmt_content_image

Rob


----------



## huioliver492ka (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is COSC specs and is there a Titanium version and if there is a Titanium version then what about the bracelet?


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

roberev said:


> Oh my! It comes in white!?
> 
> Rob


That looks very nice in white! I can't wait to see these in person.

I like the caseback with the portrait of Brian Binnie that is similar to the photo in the brochure. Link to picture.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

huioliver492ka said:


> Does anyone know if this is COSC specs and is there a Titanium version and if there is a Titanium version then what about the bracelet?


The link Rob posted above says that it is COSC certified. There is no mention of titanium in that article.


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

Cool, now we know what the caseback looks like too! You can kind of see it in that one pic. Interesting look to the blued hands with blue accents on the white dial. I still think the black and red is my favorite combo. This EHC just cannot miss, that's for sure.

I also now know what website to give my vote for the most flash advertising on the planet! I think my modem justed started to smoke! :-d

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

did anyone mention the case size of the watch? Hoping that its 40mm which I don think will be 

btw, 333m water resistant. Is there water in space 

cant wait to see if I can afford this baby.


----------



## HoustonBallDealer (Feb 27, 2008)

Three DM's asking me if we can have this model at the event Thursday night.

No, darn it. The model is not released yet, but I am planning an event for December 10 and will hopefully have it by then.

There was a question as to if this might come out in a chronograph. hmmm, is there a demand for this. A discussion came up about an altitude metered timepiece in the past. SWAG, maybe 1/2 of 1% might be interested in this, but because the room needed for a bordon tube, impractical for a timepiece, IMO.

Get some Balls!


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

exxondus said:


> did anyone mention the case size of the watch? Hoping that its 40mm which I don think will be


Exxondus, from that thumbnail that Jeff Hess attached to his post above, it looks like it will be 41.5 mm.



> discussion came up about an altitude metered timepiece in the past. SWAG, maybe 1/2 of 1% might be interested in this, but because the room needed for a bordon tube, impractical for a timepiece, IMO.


:rodekaart I seriously hope not. That feature has been known not to function correctly even on quartz pieces with such a feature and, frankly, that would be waaaay too gimicky regardless (IMHO, of course). Ball Watch has such a solid product line going, it really doesn't need to introduce novelty complications like that.

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Timewaster said:


> Exxondus, from that thumbnail that Jeff Hess attached to his post above, it looks like it will be 41.5 mm.


So long as the watch is not more than 15mm thick, 41.5mm diameter (w/o crown) should be an appealing size. The pictures certainly make it look a bit more sleek than current Hydrocarbon offerings. This would be a good thing in my book.

Rob


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome, Awesome, Awesome. I've been racking my brain trying to pick which Ball watch to purchase. This one combines everything I like into one superlative package. Can't wait to see one in the flesh.


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

i love this watch!!!!


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

I am drooling :-d This will likely be my next Ball watch and my first EHC :-! 

Can't wait to see it in person here at local AD...


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

roberev said:


> So long as the watch is not more than 15mm thick, 41.5mm diameter (w/o crown) should be an appealing size. The pictures certainly make it look a bit more sleek than current Hydrocarbon offerings. This would be a good thing in my book.
> 
> Rob


agreed.if its more sleek then the current hydros, then this is gg to be the first HC for me


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

roberev said:


> Oh my! It comes in white!?
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...q=ball+spacemaster+hydrocarbon&hl=en&safe=off
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Rob.:-| Just when I justified not needing to get this watch because I have a black dialed Mad Cow, along comes your little revelation. o|

:-d
Ok, now I'm in trouble


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's another link to an Asian site discussing the Spacemaster:

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://sinnlog.exblog.jp/&ei=XxraSqOUO4_k8Qbmgqy3BQ&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=2&ct=result&ved=0CAoQ7gEwAQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddm2036a%26hl%3Den

It appears that it will be 41.5mm and 16.1mm thick. I love everything I'm reading about this watch, but it seems like it might be a little thick for its size. I guess we'll have to wait and see!

Rob


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

roberev said:


> It appears that it will be 41.5mm and 16.1mm thick. I love everything I'm reading about this watch, but it seems like it might be a little thick for its size. I guess we'll have to wait and see!
> 
> Rob


That looks to be the correct dimensions. It is actually listed on Ball's website (not Ball USA). The link to the collections page is here.

I was hoping that it would be a little thinner than 16.1mm. That seems a little thick given its sleeker dial appearance.


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

fuzzyb said:


> That looks to be the correct dimensions. It is actually listed on Ball's website (not Ball USA). The link to the collections page is here.
> 
> I was hoping that it would be a little thinner than 16.1mm. That seems a little thick given its sleeker dial appearance.


 I just came from the Ball SA site and had noticed that too! I think the case size and thickness will be unnoticeably smaller than the Mad Cow, but will have a slightly noticeable larger dial. The Titanium is 42mm x 16.3mm, and the Spacemaster is 41.5mm x 16.1mm. So the height:width ratio of the Titanium is 38.81%, while the Spacemaster is 38.79%. As such, the Spacemaster should be just barely smaller, while offering just a little bit more dial space.

I guess if you like the size and dimensions of the Mad Cow, you should like this one too. I'm pretty excited to see it! :-!

<EDIT> I suppose it will be a little heavier as well, with no Ti in the case. I have no problem with that.

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

Timewaster said:


> I just came from the Ball SA site and had noticed that too! I think the case size and thickness will be unnoticeably smaller than the Mad Cow, but will have a slightly noticeable larger dial. The Titanium is 42mm x 16.3mm, and the Spacemaster is 41.5mm x 16.1mm. So the height:width ratio of the Titanium is 38.81%, while the Spacemaster is 38.79%. As such, the Spacemaster should be just barely smaller, while offering just a little bit more dial space.
> 
> I guess if you like the size and dimensions of the Mad Cow, you should like this one too. I'm pretty excited to see it! :-!
> 
> ...


sigh, a pity. guess this isnt the ball for be due to the thickness. Still waiting for something below 15mm


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Exxondus,

I think that the only Hydrocarbons that are less than 15mm in thickness are the Classics and the GMT models(all at ~14.1mm)...and all are 40mm in case width.

Other sportier Ball models that come to mind, that would meet your criteria for thickness would include the EMII Divers and the Fireman Ionosphere.

I agree with Timewaster-anyone who is happy with the overall dimensions and fit of the Mad Cow should be perfectly pleased with this new Spacemaster, although it will be somewhat heavier being all steel. And the extra 2mm of dial real estate should be a visual bonus. :-!



exxondus said:


> sigh, a pity. guess this isnt the ball for be due to the thickness. Still waiting for something below 15mm


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

sukispop said:


> Hi Exxondus,
> 
> I think that the only Hydrocarbons that are less than 15mm in thickness are the Classics and the GMT models(all at ~14.1mm)...and all are 40mm in case width.


The Magnate was also 14.1mm, but that did not have a rotating bezel.

It would be nice to see a thinner profile, but the specs probably demand a thicker crystal and thus a thicker profile.


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am going to review this model for Ball. I have a little wrist so I will be a good test market.

Maybe we can put together an FL GTG and all provide our input.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

sukispop said:


> Hi Exxondus,
> 
> I think that the only Hydrocarbons that are less than 15mm in thickness are the Classics and the GMT models(all at ~14.1mm)...and all are 40mm in case width.
> 
> ...


But I really want the extra 2mm of dial real estate 

oh well, will continue the wait and enjoy my current pair of BALLs (Watch!!) for now


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

scottw44 said:


> I am going to review this model for Ball. I have a little wrist so I will be a good test market.


I have a big wrist. Maybe I should review it too . . . to cover all the bases. :-d

Rob


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

How fortunate! Looking forward to the review!



scottw44 said:


> I am going to review this model for Ball. I have a little wrist so I will be a good test market.
> 
> Maybe we can put together an FL GTG and all provide our input.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

scottw44 said:


> I am going to review this model for Ball. I have a little wrist so I will be a good test market.
> 
> Maybe we can put together an FL GTG and all provide our input.


do u guys need someone with a small wrist to take the plunge and give a review? I don mind doing it :-!. Even if I don get to keep the watch :-d


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well i have an average size wrist, so ill be putting my name down for some "wrist testing" :-d 

And i wont even charge Ball for the privilege :-!


----------



## Tendou (Oct 20, 2009)

jhess said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Thanks! Attached will show some of the newness and freshness of this one. not warmed over at all but complete overhaul. Bigger dial, awesome lume, new bracelet, new crown system, incredible caseback.
> 
> ...


Hi all, I have just joined in this forum and am excited to be part of it even though I am physically present in Singapore.

I called one of the BALL AD today and was told that the Spacemaster "could be" in Singapore ard end of the month* finger crossed*

The important question was how much is the MSRP damage and the answer is ard USD2800~USD2900..and I hope the AD will keep to this price range.

I have been wearing my Tag for 10 yrs now and I feel it is abt time I changed 

Warmest Regards..


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

Tendou said:


> Hi all, I have just joined in this forum and am excited to be part of it even though I am physically present in Singapore.
> 
> I called one of the BALL AD today and was told that the Spacemaster "could be" in Singapore ard end of the month* finger crossed*
> 
> ...


There a ball talk on 5th Nov 2009 in Singapore where the title has something to do with space and time. Probably they are aiming to bring in this new model in time for that talk?


----------



## Tendou (Oct 20, 2009)

Thks exxondus! This is really good news for me..would love to be able to participate..will call up BALL Singapore to find out more information about this talk.

Warmest Regards...


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Tendou said:


> Hi all, I have just joined in this forum and am excited to be part of it even though I am physically present in Singapore.
> 
> I called one of the BALL AD today and was told that the Spacemaster "could be" in Singapore ard end of the month* finger crossed*
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club!!!

If your Tag can last you 10 years I am betting Ball watch can last you a lifetime.

The 2009 models are all pretty nice, too bad my funds are tied up, else this model is realllllll tempting tooooo..



Whoever that buys the watch first please post some pictures and do a review = )


----------



## Tendou (Oct 20, 2009)

Called BALL Singapore..there will be a watch fair at vivo city Singapore on 4th to 8th Nov hosted by Watches of Switzerland and 5th Nov. will be a private event itself..but BALL Singapore replied that they are "probably not" launching the Spacemaster during that event....hmm....how true? 

Warmest Regards...


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

Tendou said:


> Called BALL Singapore..there will be a watch fair at vivo city Singapore on 4th to 8th Nov hosted by Watches of Switzerland and 5th Nov. will be a private event itself..but BALL Singapore replied that they are "probably not" launching the Spacemaster during that event....hmm....how true?
> 
> Warmest Regards...


oh, ic.

wonder if I should decline the invite now o|


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

New info:

The Spacemaster will be Ball's first watch with double anti-reflective coating on the crystal.

The US is getting both the Spacemaster and Spacemaster Glow (originally, we were only going to get the Glow here).

It should arrive in the US in 3 to 4 weeks.

Rob


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

roberev said:


> New info:
> 
> The Spacemaster will be Ball's first watch with double anti-reflective coating on the crystal.
> 
> ...


 Both models?!? That just makes it harder to choose, especially with 2 dial colors for each model!

In all seriousness, I am very excited that they are bringing both over. It will be nice to compare both side by side.

I was looking at the pictures again and noticed that the dial layout is slightly different for each model. The SM has markings outside of the tubes at the edge of the dial. The SMG has the tubes going right up to the edge with the markings on toward the center of the dial. I am curious to see how the different tube spacing will appear in the flesh.

I am favoring the SMG because I think the tubes pushed to the edge may make the dial appear a little larger, which would be nice in my opinion.

Both versions look great, so it's a win-win for us here in the US!


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I hear that the blue SMG is beautiful in person.

Rob


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

fuzzyb said:


> Both models?!? That just makes it harder to choose, especially with 2 dial colors for each model!
> 
> In all seriousness, I am very excited that they are bringing both over. It will be nice to compare both side by side.
> 
> ...


 It is exciting indeed! There are also some very subtle differences between the two models (check out the different looking "1" in the 12 hour numeral). I really, REALLY like the dial of the Spacemaster. The guilloched outer dial is so classy looking, and I tend to like the minute markers on the outer edge of the dial more than on the inside of the hour markers. The lume of the SM Glow is incredible though! It seems that I have to keep reminding myself that 90% of the time that I'm looking at my Balls -d) is during the daytime. So logically, I think I should favor the variation that has the preferred dial layout, even if the other has the better lume. Hmmmm :think:

Is Ball planning on showing any/all of these at the Tampa GTG? I've been waivering on whether to go. I've got some issues going on here, but if these pieces will be on display.....

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Timewaster said:


> It is exciting indeed! There are also some very subtle differences between the two models (check out the different looking "1" in the 12 hour numeral). I really, REALLY like the dial of the Spacemaster. The guilloched outer dial is so classy looking, and I tend to like the minute markers on the outer edge of the dial more than on the inside of the hour markers. The lume of the SM Glow is incredible though! It seems that I have to keep reminding myself that 90% of the time that I'm looking at my Balls -d) is during the daytime. So logically, I think I should favor the variation that has the preferred dial layout, even if the other has the better lume. Hmmmm :think:
> 
> Regards,
> -Jeff


I am pretty much in agreement with you on the SM vs. SMG. I wish the SMG had the guilloche dial. Coupled with the full lume, it would have been unstoppable. I also prefer the painted numerals on the outer edge.

I didn't even notice the font difference on the main indices. I like the sans serif look of the SMG. It looks cleaner to me due to the fact that it follows the outline of the tubes and nothing else.

Fun times are ahead in the decision-making department. My wife already promised me that we could go to the museum tour when it makes its stop in NJ as a b-day present to me. Hopefully, that b-day present will also include a new Spacemaster (or SMG)!


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

As a quick update. The cases for both models, the T25 and T100 (which is @ 80 milicuries) are both 41.5mm 

The quick differences is that the T25 model is laid out tube wise similar to the MadCow where the T100 is more like the Night Train with individual tubes on the minute markers. Also the T100 model will have 24 hour military numbers marked on the dial, where the T25 will not have them. 

Price for the T25 is @ [email protected] where the T100 is coming in between $2900-$2999 for the US market. Both of those prices are for the bracelet models. Rubber straps editions are available as well at a slightly lower price and are available as well.

The bezel is outright outstanding with the lume supposedly lasting 3 or more hours when fully charged, and gone is the "rubber" ring inside the insert. 

The dial is 2-3mm wider than the previous model, and it is makes the watch look larger, while still wearing comfortable. 

As mentioned, the T25 should arrive 1st later this month with the T100 hitting the US in November, if shipping is accurate from what was described. 

T25 is available in black and white dial
T100 in blue and black.

In regards to showing them anytime soon, I am not sure if any of the sample/prototypes were left for Ball US. I am sure Jeff Hess would know.

My favorite so far was the white dial T25.


----------



## meatbiscuit (Apr 21, 2008)

roberev said:


> New info:
> 
> The Spacemaster will be Ball's first watch with double anti-reflective coating on the crystal.
> 
> ...


That's too bad about the anti-reflective coating. It really does improve the glare created on the crystal, but the anti-reflective coating on the outside of the crystal will scratch. The sapphire crystal itself won't, but the coating will. Omega did this with some of their models a while back. Hopefully Ball doesn't make the same mistake.

However, the SMG is a beautiful looking timepiece


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

obie said:


> My favorite so far was the white dial T25.


I think that a white one will be on my wrist before Thanksgiving, from everything I'm seeing and hearing so far.

Rob


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

roberev said:


> I think that a white one will be on my wrist before Thanksgiving, from everything I'm seeing and hearing so far.
> 
> Rob


I would make sure you get a dealer to preorder you one, as I think the initial order to the US will only have a few white dials in there. I actually think this will be as popular as when the original Night Train was released...


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

obie said:


> I would make sure you get a dealer to preorder you one, as I think the initial order to the US will only have a few white dials in there. I actually think this will be as popular as when the original Night Train was released...


I took care of that earlier this afternoon! :-d

Rob


----------



## Tendou (Oct 20, 2009)

roberev said:


> I took care of that earlier this afternoon! :-d
> 
> Rob


I am so excited just hearing all the comments...will head down to the AD to see if I can preorder one as well..probably SM as I like the dial more than SMG, IMHO, I think the SMG dail looks pretty cramped with the minute markers on the inner circumference...now if the white dial comes with red markers...


----------



## Tendou (Oct 20, 2009)

exxondus said:


> oh, ic.
> 
> wonder if I should decline the invite now o|





Tendou said:


> I am so excited just hearing all the comments...will head down to the AD to see if I can preorder one as well..probably SM as I like the dial more than SMG, IMHO, I think the SMG dail looks pretty cramped with the minute markers on the inner circumference...now if the white dial comes with red markers...


Further to what I wrote earlier..
Watches Of Switzerland (one of BALL's AD in Singapore) confirmed that stock will reach end of the month and indeed the road show that will be held in Nov will be the platform where the SM (Japan version) and the SMG (International version) are launched.

MSRP for SM (SGD3800~USD2727) and SMG (SGD3950~USD2835)..difference in pricing is negligible. Frankly, I thought that the SMG will be much more expensive due to the increased nos. of gas tube used..all said, I am still determined in getting the SM


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

The white SM reminds me of the Albino Alligator the black SMG something new. These are not limited editions are they?


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

They are not limited editions, however sometimes new releases are available initially in smaller shipment, and with the Night Train most AD's had waiting lists for the 1st few month of the initial release until supplies were able to meet demand.

Initially only the T100 model was coming to the US, however there was enough interest in the T25 model that Ball decided to have both editions brought and available in the US.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

obie said:


> Initially only the T100 model was coming to the US, however there was enough interest in the T25 model that Ball decided to have both editions brought and available in the US.


I think this was a very good move, especially since the SMG does not appear to be offered with a white dial. :-!

Rob


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

way to go Rob!


----------

